# 5 loại nước hoa unisex cho ngày Hè thanh mát bất tận



## hong nhung

Vào mùa Hè, dòng nước hoa unisex mang hương sắc trung tính, dịu nhẹ và thanh mát sẽ là lựa chọn tối ưu.
Trước đây, việc chọn lựa một loại nước hoa phù hợp với bản thân chưa bao giờ là dễ dàng, vừa phải thoả mãn nhu cầu cá nhân vừa phải phù hợp hoàn cảnh. Đối với những ngày hè trời như đổ lửa thì các loại nước hoa Pháp nồng nàn, quyến rũ có vẻ không thích hợp. Dưới đây là 5 loại nước hoa unisex mang hương thơm thanh khiết giúp xua tan cảm giác oi bức và khó chịu của mùa Hè.

*1. MAISON MARGIELA REPLICA LAZY SUNDAY MORNING*
_Nhóm hương: hương hoa cỏ, gỗ – xạ hương_

Muộn giờ, tắc đường, trời nóng, và bạn gần như đang tan chảy và trở nên giận dữ. Tuy nhiên, mùi hương tươi mát gợi lại buổi sáng cuối tuần nằm lười trên chiếc giường êm ái có thể giúp bạn hạ nhiệt và lấy lại bình tĩnh. Đừng lo, sếp sẽ bỏ qua việc bạn đi trễ sáng nay vì mùi hương thanh mát của nàng Margiela.




_Ảnh: Replica_​
*2. BYREDO BLANCHE EAU DE A PARFUM*
_Nhóm hương: hoa cỏ, gỗ – xạ hương_

Dù hiện tại bạn muốn xua đi cái nóng khi vừa kết thúc bài tập thể dục buổi sáng hay điểm tô cho buổi sáng mùa hè thơm mát, Byredo Blanche Eau De A Parfum sẽ chìu chuộng theo ý bạn. Phảng phất mùi hương của hoa hồng trắng, dầu hoa cam và gỗ vàng hoà quyện với những nốt hoa cỏ nhẹ nhàng sẽ giúp cho ngày hè thêm trong trẻo và mát mẻ.




_Ảnh: Byredo_​
*3. JO MALONE WOOD SAGE & SEA SALT COLOGNE*
Những nốt hương xạ hương đơn lẻ không thể gợi lên cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và thoáng mát. Thế nhưng, sự kết hợp giữa gỗ – xạ hương, xô thơm (sage), hạt ambrette và muối biển trong Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt Cologne sẽ cảm nhận được cơn gió biển thanh mát của mùa hè đang quấn quít quanh đây.



_Ảnh: Jo Malone_​
*4. TOM FORD MANDARINO DI AMALFI ACQUA EAU DE TOILETTE*
Bạn đang mơ về kì nghỉ hè ở một bãi biển lộng gió, có cây xanh và hoa nở về đêm, mặt biển lắp lánh dưới nắng? Hãy xem qua Tom Ford Mandarino Di Amalfi Acqua Eau De Toilette – sự pha trộn tinh tế từ lá shisho, hoa nhài và húng quế chanh ngay lập tức giúp bạn thoát khỏi khung cảnh oi bức hiện tại và và thực sự cảm giác như bản thân đang đứng ở bãi biển, lắng nghe tiếng gió rít qua qua tai, hít thở mùi hương của biển và hương hoa nở về đêm.




_Ảnh: Tom Ford_​*5. FRESH LIFE EAU DE PARFUM*
_Nhóm hương: hoa cỏ xanh tự nhiên_

Lấy cảm hứng từ một buổi dã ngoại ở vùng ngoại ô xa xôi. Chính xác là hương rêu lấp lánh ánh sương mai, hương cỏ vani thanh thanh, hương dưa leo trong vắt và mùi the mát của bưởi và là hương của chuyến tàu đầu tiên đến sở làm.



_Ảnh: Fresh Life_​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## minhchau

mùi hương tươi mát gợi lại buổi sáng cuối tuần nằm lười trên chiếc giường êm ái có thể giúp bạn hạ nhiệt và lấy lại bình tĩnh.


----------

